# neighbors chain link fence flaring OCD



## critterdude311 (Apr 21, 2018)

My backyard borders 3 different properties. Each of these properties has their own chain link fencing which creates a defined border. The grasses and (mainly) weeds from their yards, grow under up and through / in between the fence. It flares my OCD something terrible. I do my best to weed whack what is growing through, but it's nearly impossible to get everything and get a perfectly "clean" look.

I was wondering how the fellow lawn-nuts handle this and if I am overlooking an obvious solution. I've come up with a few different ideas, but each has a drawback which has stopped me from taking action. A living hedge on my side of the fence seems plausible, but my hesitation with that is my shrubs will grow through the fence and essentially do to them what I am seeing right now with their weeds. Since it is their fence, I am very hesitant to do anything - if i owned the fences this would have been dealt with a long time ago.

I've also thought about doing borders / pavers from the bottom of the fence out about a foot or two in to my property, but since the weeds grow through the fence, I don't think it will give the "clean" look I am going for. I'd hate to do all that work just to have more or less the same results I am seeing now.

Any thoughts or suggestions on how to handle this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Landscaped border with a hedge of some sort. If you have pictures of the back yard to see the overall landscape, we can probably give you more specific/better advice.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Nice tall white PVC fence is neighbor friendly because you don't see them and doesn't trigger your OCD


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

the great thing about a chain link fence is that your pre and post emergent herbicides will easily spray or spread several feet into your neighbors property. :lol: at least then it will just be grass to deal with.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

roundup the fence lines as needed, no need to trim it at all then.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

I would add a mulch strip and just add some plants/trees.

Google images for " fence line landscaping ideas" and you'll see a whole bunch of examples.


----------

